# Malesian Java Moss



## timebomb (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, everyone,

I finally managed to log in. Hurray!! :lol: I think I must have tried a hundred times already. Many thanks to Art for activating my account. 

For my first post, I like to appeal to everyone here to help me find Malesian Java Moss that has capsules. The word "Malesia" refers to the geographic area from Sumatra island in the West to Papua New Guinea in the east. It encompasses countries like Malaysia, the whole of Indonesia and the Philippines. If you live anywhere in the Malesian region, I appeal to you to take a close look at the Java Moss found in your tanks or in your local fish shops. If you can find capsules growing among them, please send a sample to me and I will, in return, send you Erect or Christmas Moss. 

We have lots of Java Moss in Singapore but for some strange reason, they don't throw out capsules. Capsules are the bud-like things at the end of brown stalks. They look like commas. Capsules hold the spores which are like the seeds of flowering plants. Mosses propagate vegetatively but they can also reproduce themselves sexually through fertilization. 

To confirm the true identity of the Java Moss, we need the capsules. If you can find capsules in your Java Moss, you would be doing a great service to scientific research if you send them to me. :smile: Thank you.

Loh K L


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Timebomb,

Glad you are able to post. Sorry that it took so long.

I know there is a lot of research going on in Singapore on java moss. I'm fascinated as I always just thought that Vesicularia dubyana was a rather simple plant. I had no idea there were so many variations and taxanomic (is that a word?) issues.

It is also fascinating that the moss in Singapore doesn't reproduce via seed? Does this mean that someone introduced this species into Singapore using infertile plants?

Thanks for supporting APC!


----------



## timebomb (Jan 23, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I know there is a lot of research going on in Singapore on java moss.


It isn't just Java Moss that we're researching, Art. We also in the midst of discovering the true identities of the other mosses like Christmas, Erect, Singapore, Taiwan, Willow and Weeping Moss. But the Java Moss is the tough one as without the fruiting specimens (capsules), the identity cannot be confirmed with certainty. We're pretty sure about the genus but the species remains a mystery.



> It is also fascinating that the moss in Singapore doesn't reproduce via seed? Does this mean that someone introduced this species into Singapore using infertile plants?


Probably so but I can't say for sure as I wasn't watching, not when the moss was first introduced to Singapore anyway :lol: But I have kept Java Moss for many years and has never seen a capsule.

Loh K L


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*Java Moss*

Hi Timebomb - and hello from sunny Arizona :wink: 
I've had this moss for years, but no little pods. I have a few friends who keep it also, so I'll ask around for you. I have only recently heard about some of the other mosses you mentioned and would love to see pictures of them. Would it be possible for you to post pictures here of the mosses with thier names. I love mosses and ferns. Hope we can help you out with your research  Good luck..... Shannon


----------



## timebomb (Jan 23, 2004)

shannon said:


> Hi Timebomb - and hello from sunny Arizona :wink:
> I've had this moss for years, but no little pods.


Hello, Shannon,

Best of wishes to you too from sunny Singapore :wink:

If you can find me some Java Moss with capsules, I will be eternally grateful :smile:. Someone who lives in the US of A sent me a Java Moss with capsules but unfortunately, it wasn't the same Java Moss found in the Malesian region. I'll take my chances though as the Java Mosses you and your friends are growing could possibly originate from Malesia.

I would love to show you the pictures or point you to the link but I'm afraid I will be breaking the rules here if I do that. There's a roundabout way you can find the pictures though. Just click on the little box that says (www) below my message and follow the leads. :lol: You'll be amazed. :wink:

LLoh K L


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Loh K L,

Please feel free to post pictures via your post or add them to our gallery to that everyone could benefit.

Also, feel free to refer people to your website.


----------



## timebomb (Jan 23, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Please feel free to post pictures via your post or add them to our gallery to that everyone could benefit.
> 
> Also, feel free to refer people to your website.


Thanks, Art. I don't want my actions to be miscontrued as trying to direct traffic from here to my own web site at www.killies.com so I was reluctant to provide the link Shannon requested. But if you say its okay, here's a picture of the moss known as "Weeping Moss". It's so called because the price will make you cry :lol:










Just kidding, of course. It's known as a Weeping Moss because it has the weeping look, just like Weeping Willows. As far as I know, this moss in still unavailable in the local fish shops and only Oriental Aquarium has them.
It's supposedly native to China and also a species of _Vesicularia_.

Loh K L


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Loh...

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. My computer is on the blink and I'm using my good friends right now  Haven't found any capsules yet but I'm not giving up. That weeping moss you posted is the most beautiful moss I've ever seen  Thank you Art for encouraging Loh :wink: Any more moss pics would be wonderful. I've never seen errect or Christmas moss. Thanks again Loh!!!


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.killies.com/forum/ loh's website has tons of pictures of erect and x-mas moss including others but here is another for great moss pics. http://www.nature-aquarium.com/xmas.htm


----------



## timebomb (Jan 23, 2004)

shannon said:


> Hi Loh...Sorry it took so long to get back to you.


That's okay, Shannon. I'm patiently waiting for some capsuled Java Moss. If you can find any, please let me know.

If you think Weeping Moss is lovely, take a look at this.










What's on the driftwood is Erect Moss and the backdrop is a Christmas Moss wall.

Loh K L


----------



## jn91669 (Apr 11, 2004)

That is the coolest looking tank. Where do you find christmas moss. i live in San Diego and the pet stores and fish shops down here have nothing, when it comes to plants. As for mail order plants, tried it, got $50 worth of twigs and a ball of java moss that was dead.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Loh AKA Timebomb is from Singapore and that is where he got his mosses. In America I have only been able to import mosses from Singapore but x-mas moss is becoming available as is erect moss, you can find some on ebay right now. Good luck with your search for plants and you can always try aquabid.com that's where I buy and sell and I have never had any problems.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Is there anybody here that knows of any where that sell erect, weeping, willow, christmas moss mailorder i need it to be delivered to UK. The most likely source seems to be from Singapore. hope you can help as i am dieing to get my hands on some :x , there are no decent shops here selling good plants


----------

